# South Padre Island, Texas



## Violet22251 (Aug 11, 2013)

We are looking forward to our first "winter" of full-timing, and are interested in any information about South Padre Island, a location we have never visited.

We are travelling in a 35' Class A, pulling a Ford Focus.  We desire full hook-ups.  We do have a satellite dish for Direct TV mounted on our roof, so we don't need cable.

Any suggestions about campgrounds there would be appreciated.  Also, any projections as to the cost of electricity per month would be welcomed, too!

You folks on this forum have been very helpful to us as we have just celebrated our 2-month anniversary as full-timers!  Thanks in advance for any input you can provide.

Brad & Pat Smith


----------



## thor32vs (Aug 30, 2013)

South Texas is a great choice for a winter destination!

The weather there is marvelous. 70s and 80s and usually sunny all winter long.

Many folks spend the entire winter in the "valley" which is short for the Rio Grande Valley.

Last year we stayed at a place on the Rio Grande in Mission, TX called Chimney Park and will be going back this year.

They have full hook ups and it's a short drive to South Padre Island.

One important thing to look for is a match with the activities. Most "Winter Texan" resorts will have a lot of fun things to do, concerts, dances, etc. It's very social and a lot of fun.

Hope that helps,

Tony and Barb


----------



## Violet22251 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks!  It does


----------



## Clay L (Sep 1, 2013)

When we spent time in TX in the winter we used to stay at the Park Center rv park. It's close to the bridge over to South Padre Island.
Rates run from $230 to $250 plus metered electricity.

The old section sites are pretty small but the newer sites are larger.


----------

